# Programm unter anderer IP ausführen



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 52804 (23. Feb 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

für ein Monitoring verwenden wir einen kleinen Java-Client, welcher sich von einer Solaris-Maschine aus gegen eine Oracle Datenbank verbindet, dort 30 Sekunden wartet, ein Test-Query abruft, die Verbindung beendet und dies in einer Endlosschleife wiederholt. Es wird also die reine DB-Verfügbarkeit geprüft.

Dieses Programm läuft als ausführbares .jar-File auf einem Host (quasi localhost), die Datenbank befindet sich auf einem anderen Host.

Das ist jedoch nicht das Problem, bzw. funktioniert wie gewünscht.

Nun haben wir die Vermutung, dass eventuell Netzwerkprobleme zwischen einer Applikation (welche auf dem selben Host wie unser Programm läuft) und der besagten Datenbank bestehen könnten.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das aktuelle Programm über die IP-Adresse der Applikation (in diesem Fall ist es ein WebLogic Server) laufen zu lassen? Kann ich mich z.B. per Socket gegen die IP verbinden und den Datenbank-Aufruf über diesen laufen lassen oder ist diese Vorstellung Quatsch?

Womöglich wäre es das Einfachste, interne WebLogic (z.B. wlst) Tools zu nutzen?

Freue mich über Anregungen 

Gruß

Marcus


----------



## Joose (23. Feb 2016)

Ich bin gegen Ende nicht mehr richtig mitgekommen wer nun welches Problem hat 

Dieses "Datenbank Verfügbarkeits Test" Programm und eine andere Applikation liegen am selben Rechner.
Laut "Datenbank Verfügbarkeits Test" Programm ist die Datenbank da und kann verwendet werden, aber diese andere Applikation hat Probleme?
Oder vermutet ihr nur Probleme?

Welches Programm soll nun mit welcher IP Adresse was machen? Ein Programm selbst hat keine IP Adresse, diese hat der Rechner.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 52804 (23. Feb 2016)

Joose hat gesagt.:


> Dieses "Datenbank Verfügbarkeits Test" Programm und eine andere Applikation liegen am selben Rechner.



Richtig.



> Laut "Datenbank Verfügbarkeits Test" Programm ist die Datenbank da und kann verwendet werden, aber diese andere Applikation hat Probleme?



Richtig.



> Welches Programm soll nun mit welcher IP Adresse was machen?



Das Test-Tool soll im Endeffekt so tun, als wäre es die Applikation, also mit deren IP-Adresse den Test ausführen, um eventuelle Netzwerkprobleme einzugrenzen.

Ich stell mir in etwa sowas vor:

https://stackoverflow.com/questions...ific-outgoing-ip-interface-for-a-http-request

Jedoch ist das auf HTTP bezogen und doch irgendwie weitab meines Problems.


----------



## Dukel (23. Feb 2016)

Wieso lässt du das Testprogramm nicht auf dem anderen Server laufen?


----------



## Bitfehler (23. Feb 2016)

Marcus_ hat gesagt.:


> einen kleinen Java-Client, welcher sich von einer Solaris-Maschine aus gegen eine Oracle Datenbank verbindet, dort 30 Sekunden wartet, ein Test-Query abruft, die Verbindung beendet und dies in einer Endlosschleife wiederholt


Das trägt zwar nicht zur Lösung bei, interessiert mich aber. Warum wird eine Verbindung aufgebaut, dann 30 Sekunden gewartet, bevor etwas gemacht und die Verbindung geschlossen wird?  Wenn das Warten ein Intervall darstellen soll, ist es nicht außerhalb der Verbindung besser aufgehoben?


----------



## Henne079 (23. Feb 2016)

Marcus_ hat gesagt.:


> Das Test-Tool soll im Endeffekt so tun, als wäre es die Applikation, also mit deren IP-Adresse den Test ausführen, um eventuelle Netzwerkprobleme einzugrenzen.


Beide Programme verbinden sich mit der selben IP zu dem Server. Da wie bereits erwähnt der Rechner die IP hat und nicht die Programme.

Vermutet ihr nur Probleme der Verbindung zwischen dem Programm und der Datenbank, oder habt ihr Probleme bei der Verbindung?
Wie machen sich die Probleme bemerkbar -> Fehlermeldung?

Wenn das Testprogramm problemlos eine Verbindung aufbauen kann. Dann gibt es kein Verbindungsproblem. Zwischen dem Rechner und dem Server.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 52804 (25. Feb 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

danke für Euer Feedback. Ich habe das Monitoring nun mit WebLogic eigenen Werkzeugen (WLST) aufgebaut.

Gruß

Marcus


----------

